# Yonger & Bressom - evaluation



## dynkywatch (May 10, 2010)

Guys, want a price evaluation on this model of Yonger & Bressom.I saw different prices, some smaller ($ 300) others quite large. (1000 $)
Thank you.


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

No evaluation on WUS, better check chrono24


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

dynkywatch said:


> Guys, want a price evaluation on this model of Yonger & Bressom.I saw different prices, some smaller ($ 300) others quite large. (1000 $)
> Thank you.


Hi dynkywatch,

It's an old model, prior to the 2011 "in-house" movement.

It has an asian movement, not bad (I own several models from this era with SeaGull ST-16 & ST-21, they're all good, but maybe not as interesting as the post-2011 in-house movement).

You can go up to 300$ if you're OK with it, but certainly not to 1000 :-x


----------

